# Evans got funky!!!!



## missy_blue_eyez (Mar 10, 2009)

So, I was just having a nosey at the Evans website and I got all excited about loads of their new stuff! So this thread is to just really show you all some of the fab styles they have over there at the moment! 

View attachment Blue dress.jpg

I have just ordered this! Cant wait for it to arrive!

View attachment pink strapless.jpg


View attachment duo top.jpg


View attachment Pink dress.jpg


View attachment eyelash.jpg


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Mar 10, 2009)

View attachment stripes.jpg


View attachment batwing.jpg


View attachment shoe.jpg


View attachment glam tee.jpg


View attachment crop.jpg


I so wish I had a never ending bank account! *sigh* Anyway check it out! Im loving it atm, they ship to US and they go up to a size 32 (uk)


----------



## Suze (Mar 10, 2009)

i really like the 1st and 3rd dress!
hope i can visit when i go to spain in a few weeks (yup, they really have Evans there )

and omgz they have crystal renn :smitten:


(their skirts are still frumpy, though :/)

ETA: thanks for the heads up, miss!


----------



## Tania (Mar 10, 2009)

I love that pink dress!


----------



## Ash (Mar 10, 2009)

oh man. want everything.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 10, 2009)

Omg all of that is gorgeous!


----------



## AtlantisAK (Mar 10, 2009)

Ooooh! Whats the website url for that place?! I'm in loooooooooooveeeeeeeee :wubu:


----------



## Cors (Mar 11, 2009)

AtlantisAK said:


> Ooooh! Whats the website url for that place?! I'm in loooooooooooveeeeeeeee :wubu:



Evans.co.uk

They ship internationally!


----------



## Phat Phoebe (Mar 11, 2009)

Soooo it says size 32. Does that mean US 32? I am not familiar with international sizing.


----------



## Weeze (Mar 11, 2009)

We've had a lot of talk about it on here lately...
How's their *quality*?


----------



## mergirl (Mar 11, 2009)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> View attachment 59985
> 
> 
> View attachment 59986
> ...


Ohh.. love the white t-shirt. Will need to show GD this. Actually all the stuff is nice.. maby beth ditto's influence creeping in..


----------



## Cors (Mar 11, 2009)

Phat Phoebe said:


> Soooo it says size 32. Does that mean US 32? I am not familiar with international sizing.



UK 32 is supposedly a US 28. There is a size chart with measurements on their site, but I don't know how true their size is. I am sure the other UK ladies will be able to help.


----------



## Suze (Mar 11, 2009)

i'm not a uk lady, but i always order clothes based on measurements!

so..according to their size guide, i'd say the 20UK equals a 18US.
in other words.. a 32UK should equal a 30US.


----------



## Cors (Mar 11, 2009)

susieQ said:


> i'm not a uk lady, but i always order clothes based on measurements!
> 
> so..according to their size guide, i'd say the 20UK equals a 18US.
> in other words.. a 32UK should equal a 30US.



Yeah, measurements are always the best bet. I know UK sizing is supposed to be officially 4 sizes bigger and I heard that this is true for medium sizes. It is the opposite for small sizes - a US 0 or even 00 often fits like a UK 6 or 8.


----------



## Suze (Mar 11, 2009)

Cors said:


> Yeah, measurements are always the best bet. I know UK sizing is supposed to be officially 4 sizes bigger and I heard that this is true for medium sizes. It is the opposite for small sizes - a US 0 or even 00 often fits like a UK 6 or 8.


it's confusing indeed


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 11, 2009)

According to their sizing I'm a size 32 there, and I'm a US size 28. Hm. Does anyone know approximately how much it'd cost to send things back if it didn't fit? I don't want to spend a ton of money on shipping things back and forth.


----------



## Cors (Mar 11, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> According to their sizing I'm a size 32 there, and I'm a US size 28. Hm. Does anyone know approximately how much it'd cost to send things back if it didn't fit? I don't want to spend a ton of money on shipping things back and forth.



Watch out for customs charges, if you are buying an awful lot of clothes.

Try to see if your items fit in the flat-rate envelope (Priority and Express). When reinforced with tape around the edges it can comfortably hold two thick pairs of jeans. You can also get a small priority box for the same price - 12.95. It is cheaper to order them online and they even mail you the supplies. 

First class is cheaper, but it can take ages and doesn't allow for insurance and tracking.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 11, 2009)

Cors said:


> Watch out for customs charges, if you are buying an awful lot of clothes.
> 
> Try to see if your items fit in the flat-rate envelope (Priority and Express). When reinforced with tape around the edges it can comfortably hold two thick pairs of jeans. You can also get a small priority box for the same price - 12.95. It is cheaper to order them online and they even mail you the supplies.
> 
> First class is cheaper, but it can take ages and doesn't allow for insurance and tracking.



Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi guys! 

About Evans sizing, if this helps you at all....I have dresses from Lane Bryant and Torrid which are marked up as a US size 24(UK 26/28ish?) When I buy clothes from Evans, in tops I wear a UK 22/24 (US 20/22ISH?)and in bottoms I wear a Uk 26 (US 24?), sometimes a Uk 28(US 26?) depending on how tailored they are. I havent ever bought a dress from Evans before, but I have got one on order at the moment which should arrive tomorow (the top blue one in those pics) and its a Uk size 28, so I will let you know how it fits. I would say that in their tops (especially t-shirts, vests and jumpers) they are a good fit, not over generous, but not skimpy. On bottoms though, I would say they are on the tight side....I wear clothes from other places in the Uk (skirts, jeans etc) and I can wear a UK 24, but when I shop in Evans I have to go up a little, 26, 28ish. 

1 thing I will advise though is THEIR TIGHTS ARE AWFUL!!! A size 3 apparently covers anyone whom is between a size 26-32.....and I cant get them past my backside! Not a chance, so I wouldnt bother with those if I were you.

All in all the quality of there clothes is good. Its not cheap stuff at all, I cant say Ive ever had a quality problem with anything I have ever bought from there. (crosses fingers).

I gotta say, one of the best things about the place though is there footwear. There shoes are incredibley accomodating of wider feet and are very comfortable.....especially there heels....I bought a pair of slingbacks from there last week and I danced from 10pm straight through til 4am without them really hurting. So I recommend there footwear.

Ummmmm anymore questions Ill do my best to help! 

The best advice I can give you is to......find a size chart online of the store in which you find gives you the best fit in your clothes, find your size on it and then compare the measurements on the Evans size chart.....for example, If you wear a size 20 in Torrid, look at there size chart, check out the bust/waist/hip measurements and compare those to the Evans ones and try matching up what looks like the best size to you......Sorry if thats a bit patronising, I dont mean it to be, but I only discovered that was a few months ago...im so silly!


----------



## KendraLee (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm in lovin this site, I'm goin shopping! Lovin the shoes too. I want to order a pair but I'm confused about the conversion. I'm a US 10 but they only have a conversion for 9 1/2 and 10 1/2. I'm worried the 10 1/2 would be too big.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Mar 11, 2009)

View attachment Evans chart.jpg


Hope this helps!


----------



## AtlantisAK (Mar 12, 2009)

Hrm, ok. So I went there and I see all the nifty little £ prices. So me, being American...I have no clue what that would translate into for American dollars.

-frown- 

Cute stuff though!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 12, 2009)

AtlantisAK said:


> Hrm, ok. So I went there and I see all the nifty little £ prices. So me, being American...I have no clue what that would translate into for American dollars.
> 
> -frown-
> 
> Cute stuff though!



I'm not sure how much exactly but I know it means more, sadly.


----------



## Cors (Mar 12, 2009)

Xe.com is pretty accurate, but your credit card exchange rate is probably higher.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 12, 2009)

Cute haul!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi guys! 

So my dress arrived today, and as soon as I got home from work I couldnt wait to try it on. As I opened the packaging I wasnt very impressed, It didnt seem as nice as it did on the site......BUT as soon as I tried it on.....I LOVED IT! I should have bore in mind that it is actually advertised on the site as a top but me being me thought Id get away with it as a mini dress with leggings...and it is a little bit shorter than anticipated but its still good! All in all im thrilled with it........posting a few pics at the end. Im not looking too great as I have literally just thrown it on as I got in from work so it will be twiddled with a bit later on! 

Best site to use for currency exchange is XE and my advice to you girls is buy from the UK NOW!!!! While the pound is so weak against the dollar your getting a great deal on Uk buys....this time last year a £50 dress would have cost you $100 but now a £50 dress will cost you around $69-$75ish depending on your card rate etc....but its a great time to buy from the Brits with the rate being so good in your favour!

View attachment new dress.jpg


View attachment new dress2.jpg


View attachment new dress3.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 12, 2009)

That's really cute on you, missy.


----------



## Cors (Mar 12, 2009)

Oooo, pretty!


----------



## KendraLee (Mar 12, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 12, 2009)

You're gorgeous and that looks great on you!


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 13, 2009)

Yes that does look good on you!


----------



## KendraLee (Mar 13, 2009)

I just ordered these. I hope they work out.....and I found a 20% discount code EVSP962 

View attachment bra.jpg


View attachment skirt.jpg


View attachment Tshirt.jpg


View attachment jean.jpg


View attachment shoe.jpg


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 13, 2009)

Holy crap, you are too adorable! I'm heading over there right now! Thanks for the great tip, N!

Love the vocab disconnect- "court shoes" are pumps, and "pumps" are flats. 

Btw, PLEASE tell me you will be returning to the US sometime!!!!!



missy_blue_eyez said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> So my dress arrived today, and as soon as I got home from work I couldnt wait to try it on. As I opened the packaging I wasnt very impressed, It didnt seem as nice as it did on the site......BUT as soon as I tried it on.....I LOVED IT! I should have bore in mind that it is actually advertised on the site as a top but me being me thought Id get away with it as a mini dress with leggings...and it is a little bit shorter than anticipated but its still good! All in all im thrilled with it........posting a few pics at the end. Im not looking too great as I have literally just thrown it on as I got in from work so it will be twiddled with a bit later on!
> 
> ...


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Mar 13, 2009)

KendraLee said:


> I just ordered these. I hope they work out.....and I found a 20% discount code EVSP962



Ohhhhhhhhhh Kendra! Where did you find that code?!  ?!?!?! Is if for US only? Surely not? How much was your shipping to there? Great choices. Love the pink satin shoes! Great choice! I hope the lingerie is good for you, Im not keen on Evans bra's personally....so let me know how you feel about them. Ive always wondered if US bra sizing is the same as UK?! Im a 42F Uk sizing, what would that translate as US?

P.S I personally LOVE Evans jeans (preferabley indigo ones) they seem to fit me quite well.....black ones are ok too, except the colour fades really quick!


sweet&fat said:


> Holy crap, you are too adorable! I'm heading over there right now! Thanks for the great tip, N!
> 
> Love the vocab disconnect- "court shoes" are pumps, and "pumps" are flats.
> 
> Btw, PLEASE tell me you will be returning to the US sometime!!!!!



Lol, hey you!  everytime I think of you I always wish Id managed to spend more time with you in Boston my lovely! lol I remember looking at Torrid once, and thinking they had made a huge mistake when I was looking through there shoes and everything with a heel on was described as a 'pump', I was _really_ confused by that! An thank you for the lovely compliment!

Well, I finish Uni for the summer begining of May, so maybe, if you wouldnt mind putting me up for a few nights, Im seriously up for maybe catching a flight over there, maybe with a Miranda or Lorna in tow if I could talk them round! Would be great to catch the sights!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Mar 13, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> That's really cute on you, missy.





Cors said:


> Oooo, pretty!





KendraLee said:


> looks great!





thatgirl08 said:


> You're gorgeous and that looks great on you!





cherylharrell said:


> Yes that does look good on you!



Thanks for the compliments guys, I appreciate it...cant wait to wear it out!  post some pics if you make any purchases on there


----------



## KendraLee (Mar 13, 2009)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh Kendra! Where did you find that code?!  ?!?!?! Is if for US only? Surely not? How much was your shipping to there? Great choices. Love the pink satin shoes! Great choice! I hope the lingerie is good for you, Im not keen on Evans bra's personally....so let me know how you feel about them. Ive always wondered if US bra sizing is the same as UK?! Im a 42F Uk sizing, what would that translate as US?
> 
> P.S I personally LOVE Evans jeans (preferabley indigo ones) they seem to fit me quite well.....black ones are ok too, except the colour fades really quick!



code found here http://www.pricedash.com/DiscountCodes.aspx?R=Evans+Clothing but I really had to search different sites for active codes so I was thrilled when I found this. I'm sure its not just for the US. Shipping was only 7.50, course I dont know what the exchange rate will be but whatever
I'm planning on wearing the pink satin shoes with my dress for the Jersey bash. I wish I'd seen the hot pink Marilyn dress before I had bought one though cause I really love that dress. I'm also crossing my fingers on the shoes and jeans fitting cause I always seem to be between sizes so I ordered up. I ordered up on the bra too cause I'd ordered from La Roudette overseas before and their sizes seemed to run small


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Mar 13, 2009)

Well personally I find Evans shoes a very generous fit so I have to go down a size, but compared to the rest of me I have quite slim legs/feet/ankles. Im a UK 6 (US 8?) but from Evans I go down a size to a UK 5 (US 7?) So hopefully they'll be ok for you? I wish Id had that code the other day! Awww man!


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 13, 2009)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Lol, hey you!  everytime I think of you I always wish Id managed to spend more time with you in Boston my lovely! lol I remember looking at Torrid once, and thinking they had made a huge mistake when I was looking through there shoes and everything with a heel on was described as a 'pump', I was _really_ confused by that! An thank you for the lovely compliment!
> 
> Well, I finish Uni for the summer begining of May, so maybe, if you wouldnt mind putting me up for a few nights, Im seriously up for maybe catching a flight over there, maybe with a Miranda or Lorna in tow if I could talk them round! Would be great to catch the sights!



COME TO NYC! I would be absolutely delighted to host you all, so long as you don't mind being smushed into a tiny apartment!!!! And I know Aris would be beside herself with joy! I'll likely be driving up to Boston for the Memorial Day bash... maybe a combo trip?


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Mar 13, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> COME TO NYC! I would be absolutely delighted to host you all, so long as you don't mind being smushed into a tiny apartment!!!! And I know Aris would be beside herself with joy! I'll likely be driving up to Boston for the Memorial Day bash... maybe a combo trip?


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh really?!?!?! Thats interesting information! Maybe a flight to New York, road trip to Boston and then fly home! Hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ItsLikeRachel (Mar 13, 2009)

I love Evans. Most of my stuff comes from there.
I would never wear any of those though, far too self conscious!
I pretty much live in jeans and hoodies outside of work. Clearly haven't moved on from my student days 
To the person who asked about quality...They're good. I don't think I've ever had a problem with them. A lot better than some other cheaper sites (like simplybe, JDwilliams etc)


----------



## bexy (Mar 13, 2009)

I fall in and out of love with Evans all of the time.
Some times they get the most gorgeous trendy stuff in, other times its like an over 60's shop! 
Their bras and tights are complete rubbish, and their jeans never, ever fit me right. If they fit the waist they are too tight in the crotch and thigh.
Their dresses and tops are marvellous though, as are their shoes, they are the only store I can wear a size 8 in! I love their knickers too.
I think they are pretty expensive, but their stuff is usually good quality and they do have good sales.


----------



## Tania (Mar 15, 2009)

Now that you mention it, Bexy, how do the shoes typically run? A bit long/wide? I'm curious, because I'd like to buy from Evans, but I'm scared about paying for any returns.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Mar 15, 2009)

Tania said:


> Now that you mention it, Bexy, how do the shoes typically run? A bit long/wide? I'm curious, because I'd like to buy from Evans, but I'm scared about paying for any returns.


In my experience Tania, the shoes are a very generous fit. I am a Uk size 6 and in some places other than Evans, I have to go up a size to get a good fit for the width, but in Evans I go down a size to get the best fit. They are wide, and very roomy in my experience. Also very comfortable too.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 15, 2009)

I have very broad (and fat) feet with a high instep and Evans are one of a very few places that I can get shoes to fit me comfortably. All their shoes are EEE width and well sized. You wouldn't ever need to go up a size, in fact as already stated, you could probably go down one if you're used to skimpy sizing.

I have to disagree with the comments re the bras. Although, I only buy more expensive bras from their site, perhaps the everyday ones aren't so good. I am a 50F, and I have three really looovely cute bras from Evans which are exceptionally well made. Generous cup sizes, and very sturdy boning? around them. They have plenty of clips up the back too. The only issue I have had, is that one bra (a pale pink balconette bra with black polkadots, has VERY thin straps, too thin for the weight of my bust, so they dig in. Im going to take the straps off another bra and stitch them in under the narrow ones, to sort that. 

I agree totally with their tights being rubbish, they havent fitted me since i was about a size 22!

Id say on the whole Evans are a bit expensive for what they are, but the quality of their stuff is decent.


----------



## Emma (Mar 15, 2009)

wow theres actually a lot of stuff on there that I really like. Looks like stripes are in!! Yay  I love stripes!


----------



## bexy (Mar 15, 2009)

Tania said:


> Now that you mention it, Bexy, how do the shoes typically run? A bit long/wide? I'm curious, because I'd like to buy from Evans, but I'm scared about paying for any returns.



The shoes are pretty fabulous! They come in different widths but even the standard width is generous, I have never had a pair be too narrow. As for length, I wear a UK size 9 everywhere else but in Evans wear an 8.


----------



## bexy (Mar 15, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I have very broad (and fat) feet with a high instep and Evans are one of a very few places that I can get shoes to fit me comfortably. All their shoes are EEE width and well sized. You wouldn't ever need to go up a size, in fact as already stated, you could probably go down one if you're used to skimpy sizing.
> 
> I have to disagree with the comments re the bras. Although, I only buy more expensive bras from their site, perhaps the everyday ones aren't so good. I am a 50F, and I have three really looovely cute bras from Evans which are exceptionally well made. Generous cup sizes, and very sturdy boning? around them. They have plenty of clips up the back too. The only issue I have had, is that one bra (a pale pink balconette bra with black polkadots, has VERY thin straps, too thin for the weight of my bust, so they dig in. Im going to take the straps off another bra and stitch them in under the narrow ones, to sort that.
> 
> ...



The main thing for me with Evans bras is that they never fit me right. The cups gape, the wires dig in and the straps hurt. 
I got measured in Evans and was told I was a 50F yet every bra they brought in still didn't fit me right. I got measured in M & S as a 46G and the bras fit like a dream, even though they aren't as pretty!


----------



## Emma (Mar 15, 2009)

I can get away with a shoe size 5 or 6 in evans, when I'm really a small 7 but in 'normal' shops the width is a bit too small for me.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 15, 2009)

I want to order a few things from there, but I'm nervous about trying to figure out my UK size, even with the measurements on the size chart. I'm generally a pant size 28 and top size 24 or 26. Any suggestions!?


----------



## AlethaBBW (Mar 15, 2009)

I just ordered some shoes for my reeeeeeeeeeeeally wide feet...but I don't know how to link pics from the site.


----------



## BeckaBoo (Mar 15, 2009)

Missy you look so freaking cute in that outfit, I have some serious leg envy going on. 

I am loving some of the stuff that Evans are coming out with at the moment. They have put some fabulous new lines in store and on the website, it does appear they are trying to shake their frumpy image. 

I do have a few gripes with them but I guess it's kinda standard fat girl clothing problems such as the cut of the garments (why cut shirts so effing short and with such a narrow bust??!), and I do think the prices are a tad high. They are a crap load more dependable on quality/sizing and delivery than simplybe though!

I have placed three orders from Evans in the past month, most recent one being like 5 minutes ago (thanks for the 20% discount code Kendra)! I keep thinking this is just a phase they are going through and I have to buy all the cute stuff NOW, that and I currently seem to be addicted to boosting the economy single handedly.

I hope all you American girls like what you have ordered, I'd love to hear some reviews!


----------



## Tania (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for the shoe info, guys! :*


----------



## bexy (Mar 15, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I want to order a few things from there, but I'm nervous about trying to figure out my UK size, even with the measurements on the size chart. I'm generally a pant size 28 and top size 24 or 26. Any suggestions!?



It depends a lot on the material of the top, and stuff like your height. I will do my best to explain the sizes I take though.

The only American shop I have ever really bought from is Torrid where I wear a 3 (22/24) on top and a 4 (26/28) on the bottom. I am just under 6ft tall.

In Evans, in their T shirts, tunics (anything cotton or jersey bascially) I always wear a 22/24. 
Anything with buttons like blouses or shirts, I go up to a 26/28 but then I have a pretty big bust and need to go up a size so they don't gape. 

In terms of trousers and jeans, I find it hard to get ones from there that fit me perfectly. They are usually baggy at the waist but tight in the crotch and thighs. However when they do fit me I usually get a 28. 

Dresses really depend on the material. Jersey dresses, jumper dresses etc, I take a size 22/24. If it has zips or buttons etc, I have to get a 26/28.

In leggings, lounge-wear and pyjamas I wear a 22/24.
Same goes for knickers.

I hope this helps somewhat! If you are at all stuck, PM me the link of an item you like and I can tell you what the material and stuff is like if I have seen it instore. I am in Evans at least once a week lol.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank you soo much Bexy, that was really helpful!


----------



## ItsLikeRachel (Mar 16, 2009)

I just ordered a bunch of stuff from there for my holiday.
Morons didn't have 2 of the items, so I'm pretty pissed 
I love Evans jeans...Cause I like 'em baggy.
I always buy size 32, but can easily get into a 30...I just like them baggy.
I'm strange :s


----------



## KendraLee (Mar 25, 2009)

Got my Evans today! Everything fits but is slightly big. I'm usually about a 22 or 24 in jeans and got size 28 jeans. They are a little big in the stomach and waist so I'll definately be needing a belt. I'm not sure if the 26's would be better though cause The legs are perfect. 
The lingerie is perfect I'm a 44D bra and ordered the 46DD. 
Really surprised with how wide the width of the shoes run. I'm a 9 1/2 or 10W and ordered and 8. I might be able to do a 7 but not sure if I should chance it. 
The T-shirt is my biggest concern. The quality is great and I love the shirt but I ordered a 26/28 and its definately bigger than I wear my shirts.

Even though the fits are a little big I'll definately be ordering from them again cause the cut of the clothing work for me and the quality seems really good. Plus they have awesome shoes


----------



## MissToodles (May 16, 2009)

Looks like Arcadia, the company which owns Top Shop as well (Top shop has recently opened up a store in NYC) is scouting out locations in the city. Maybe more will follow in other locations.

http://www.thebudgetfashionista.com/archive/topshop-is-coming-to-new-york/


----------



## cherrycupcake (May 26, 2009)

i have the pink version of your dress missy blue eyez
i <3 it sooo much
you look great in yours


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jun 7, 2009)

I just watched a quite interesting mini-docu on the Uk's channel 4 news this evening with Beth Ditto and her band on it. She told of how Topshop offered her an obscene amount of money to play a gig in one of there stores and she refused the cash on the basis of how could she justify playing a gig and promoting a store that she cant even shop in for her plus-sized frame. I must say, the more I hear of her, the more I like her......she also told how Kate Moss urged the retail Mogul Phillip Green to get Ditto to design a range for the plus sized sister of Topshop 'Evans'. The range is out next month, and frankly I cant wait. Its said to be based on a lot of old skool 80's twists. 

http://www.bethdittoatevans.co.uk/

If anyone can find the interview she did for channel 4, anyone mind posting it on here? Also, I just noticed, is Miss Ditto looking a little chubbier lately? She's so cute!


----------



## bexy (Jun 7, 2009)

If that domino dress is in the range, I will weep tears of joy!! I hope the launch is after the baby is born though lol so the stuff will fit me better!!


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Jun 8, 2009)

omgish what store is this? Ive never heard of this store but I need that pink dress


----------

